# peoples crazy hamster cages



## kimbo85 (Apr 26, 2009)

Google Image Result for http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3251/3114852035_85fa0745d1.jpg
Google Image Result for http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/e/e2/Mycage.jpg


----------



## RattehChickidee (Sep 15, 2009)

i'm liking the second pic, would be so tempted to do that with rat tubes when I buy my own place.....:idea:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Bloomin heck I would never be able to get that lot back together again once I'd washed it all.  I have to do my rotastak in stages so I remember where everything goes. :laugh:


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Hahaha I like the one that goes over the door!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I bet they are a pain to get clean.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I bet they are a pain to get clean.


Yes I wouldn't like to clean one.
Wonder if hamsters really enjoy cages that are soo big? I'd be worried about the tubes coming apart if it was me cos they can be a bit fiddly to get together sometimes.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I love those!!

Wouldn't love to clean them or put them together though!!

they must have to do it on like a rota, with certain bits done on certain days :laugh:

I can imagine my friend's cage looking like that


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Acorn's is still a work in progress:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I just hope that they have regular refueling stations for food and water - poor hamster could die of starvation of dehydration trying to travel back ut: seems like fun but I hope they considered this.


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Acorn has three food bowls and three water bottles. Being a lightening quick Robo it only takes him a few seconds to run round the whole set-up though if he's excited. In the wild they run miles each night in search of food.


----------



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

How do you even find your hamster ???


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Easily :001_tt2:

If he's awake it's the movable ball of fur and if he's asleep I just quickly check his nest sites until I can glimpse some fur. Currently he's snoozing in one of the Ovo cubes. There's only one 'house' that he actually sleeps in under his Ovo wheel, most of the time he's in a cardboard maze. :wink5:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

You know, seeing those, it really does make me wonder how the hell Rotastak is so popular amongst hamster people. I only have a few bits attached to Doughnut's tank, and the tubes and pods are so damn hard to get together and apart, I really don't know why so many people like them.


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Price and add on factor for me. I started with Habitrail as the basic units are cheap. You realise the pods aren't big enough on their own, so you add a couple of extras. But then it gets addictive and you want you hammy to have loads of the fun extras as well to play with. Acorn loves racing round his setup. The tubes are the worse to clean. Quick and easy if you take then apart to clean then, but reassembly is a nightmare. If you don't take them fully apart they take forever to dry. The pods only take a few minutes each.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I find that the rotastak pod is a nightmare to clean out! Becuase you have to take the whole thing apart! Its so much easier to have a cage with a tray you can take off and clean out rather than taking the whole thing to bits


----------

